# Problem with installing 1/2 inch bits in new Triton 2 1/4 router



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

I just purchased a 2 1/4 hp triton router used . I think I know why I got it so cheap. I cannot insert a half inch router bit into the collet . Has anyone had this problem with this router . Please help if possible. It looks like in order to use 1/4 bits you would put a 1/4 adapter into the half inch collet which did not come with the router. I found I can buy the adapter but won't help if adapter can't be installed. Has anyone had the 1/2 collet get stuck like it appears? Help !!!


----------



## Biagio (Mar 2, 2013)

Some routers come with 12mm collets instead of 1/2inch, for European countries. It is worth checking whether this is not the problem in your case. I had a similar issue with a different brand, but the agent supplied the correct size on request.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Gary,

I have not had this problem with my 2 3+hp Tritons.

Have you used this particular 1/2" cutter in other routers. I know I have 1/2" cutters that will fit my 1/2" Makita but not the Triton and vice versa.....Slight variations in the cutters and collets?


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Yes James I have used these bits in my Craftsman router.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Should the collet come out or is it part of the shaft?
Biagio it appears not to be that simple the collet is part of the motor shaft you Triton experts is my assumption correct?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Gary, try looking at the exploded parts view for your model. This should be available in our Router Reference section. The most common cause for a bit not fitting is somebody tightened the collet too far with no bit installed. Remove the collet and gently pry the sections apart. It doesn't take much to correct this problem, just a tiny bit.


----------



## PRDarnell (Mar 21, 2012)

Following up on what Mike just said, I've used a fairly thin, tapered, flat screw driver to widen the kerf cuts just a little, pushing gently down from the end. The screwdriver handle gives me better control than a tapered wedge.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Tapped lightly on the side of the collet with the wrench came right loose. All is well now 1/2 inch bits now fit.


----------



## Lawseeker (Mar 18, 2013)

Just wanted to say how nice it is to see such helpful folks. This forum is surely one of the most friendly and helpful forums available. Plus, your knowledge is extraordinary. The solution was simple, but also brought great relieve to the one suffering with the difficulty.

Marvin


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

We all do our best Marvin. The more members that participate the better it is for everyone.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Lawseeker said:


> Just wanted to say how nice it is to see such helpful folks. This forum is surely one of the most friendly and helpful forums available. Plus, your knowledge is extraordinary. The solution was simple, but also brought great relieve to the one suffering with the difficulty.
> 
> Marvin


Marvin
I couldn’t agree with you more as a newbie too. I enjoy coming back to read and learn. Not to mention meeting friends. Glad you resolved your problem.
Steve


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

I am complete agreement thanks for helping me through my problem. I was able to get my new router installed on my router table what size bit is used to drill the hole for the crank through the router plate? I am ordering the crank handle but don't have it yet. Thats the Triton 2 1/4 hp model.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

See attached template:


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

*mounting Triton to plate*

Thanks James for the template. I was able to mount the plate using existing holes. However I may look at it again I only have three screws holding the plate. Would you use flathead screws?
I was using the smaller insert screws in the middle they were m4 metric seems to be solid and the bit was very close to being perfectly centered . These were machined into the plate at the factory. Its the bosch router plate made to fit many routers. Stacy Peterson from Kreg who is the tech rep for Triton in the USA. I ordered the 1/4 collet for the router and the crank for the router table. The 2 1/4 hp router has a separate collet for the 1/4 inch not just an adapter for half inch collet. Should have parts end of this week or beginning of next.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I have two Triton routers table mounted. One in an Oak Park 11" plate and one in a generic 13 x 9 ? plate.

On both, I used the screws that came with the router.


----------

